# Hilfe! Unerklärlicher Fehler im Fotoarchiv, sind meine Aufnahmen noch zu retten?



## EnricoX (26. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Tutorials Community,

mir ist aufgefallen das sich hier ein Paar professionelle Fotographen herumtreiben und
ich hoffe das ihr irgend einen Tipp für mich habt wie ich evtl. meine Bilder noch retten
kann.

Beim durchstöbern meines Fotoarchives sind mir neulich ein Paar Bilder aufgefallen die
in der Thumbnailansicht eigentlich prima ausschauen, wenn ich diese Bilder dann aber
in einem x-beliebigen Bildbearbeitungs/Betrachtungsprogramm öffne, dann sind die Farben
und Formen irgendwie wahllos in Blöcken verschoben. Das schaut ganz furchtbar aus!

Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich total geschockt denn in meinem Archiv habe ich natürlich
auch Bilder die einem ganz besonders am Herzen liegen und nun sind sie unwiederbringlich
verloren? Das kann doch nicht sein? Bitte helft mir ich bin am verzweifeleln...

Ich kann mir diesen Fehler auch gar nicht erklären, das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann
ist das diese Bilder durch das Sichern auf unterschiedlichen Backupmedien entweder durch
ein fehlerhaftes Backupprogramm oder durch ein Bildarchivierungsprogramm so dermaßen
verstümmelt wurden. 

Im laufe der Zeit habe ich leider schon zahlreiche Bildbearbeitungs- und Archivierungs-
programme durchprobiert deshalb kann ich leider den Schuldigen nicht genau beziffern.

Verwendet habe ich in diesen Jahren unter anderem hauptsächlich:

Photoshop von Adobe, Picasa von Google, IPhoto von Apple,
und die Kodak Picture Software (ein gruseliges Programm)

Die schuldige Software würde ich natürlich ganz gerne aufspühren und irgendwie
ein für alle mal aus dem Universum verbannen!

Damit Ihr Euch ein bessere Bild von dem bei mir auftretenden Fehler machen könnt
habe ich hier mal ein betroffenes Beispielbild hochgeladen. Vielleicht, ich hoffe es, ist
dieser Fehler irgendwie korrigierbar 

Exif-Informationen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: Mir ist gerade noch aufgefallen das dieser Fehler anscheindend nur bei Bildern
im Hochformat auftritt ich befürchte das da irgend ein Programm beim drehen der 
Bilder diesen Fehler abgespeichert hat (Windows XP selbst?)


----------



## m9898 (18. Februar 2011)

Tut mir leid, da kann man nicht mehr viel machen. Ich habe aber zwei Bilder etwas mit Photoshop retuschiert. Villeicht gefällt es dir ja.


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2011)

Hmpf. schon ein älterer Thread. Um das Problem zu lokalisieren, müsste man erstmal die wichtigsten Punkte durchgehen..

(1) Sind die Bilder wirklich kaputt, oder werden sie nur von einem oder zwei Bildbetrachtern falsch dargestellt?
(2) Vielleicht hilft es, nach "jpg repair recovery" zu suchen. Wenn es "nur" der Header ist, dann könnts noch was werden.
(3) Keine Ahnung, wieviel kaputt gegangen sind, aber ist die Lage überschaubar, könnte das individuelle Handanlegen (wie im Beitrag zuvor) zumindest das Problem lindern. Leider mit n bissel Arbeit.

Links:
http://www.impulseadventure.com/photo/fix-corrupt-jpeg-photo.html
http://www.jpeg-reparieren.com/jpg-fehler/

mfg chmee


----------



## DJTrancelight (25. Februar 2011)

Ja, könnte auch sein, dass deine Speicherkarte mit der du aufnimmst defekt ist. Dann sind die Daten def. kaputt aufgenommen worden.


----------



## Silke1975 (2. März 2011)

DJTrancelight hat gesagt.:


> Ja, könnte auch sein, dass deine Speicherkarte mit der du aufnimmst defekt ist. Dann sind die Daten def. kaputt aufgenommen worden.


 
Hallo,

aber ist es nicht so, dass wenn die Speicherkarte kaputt ist, die Daten auch nicht mehr vorhanden sind?

(kaputte Airlines fliegen auch nicht)


----------



## DJTrancelight (2. März 2011)

Hallo Silke,

ich habe defekt und nicht kaputt (speichert nicht mehr, wird nicht mehr am PC oder an der Kamera erkannt) geschrieben : )
Wg. eines "defekten" RAM-Speichers hat mein früherer PC viele Fotos genau so defekt abgespeichert wie oben im Beispiel. Heißt, wenn in den defekten RAM-Bereich geschrieben und danach abgespeichert wird, sind die Bildinformationen im defekten Bereich zerstört, das Bild an sich, wird jedoch gespeichert. Es wird ja leider keine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben - Speicherkarte defekt oder so. Nein, es wird munter weitergespeichert.

Die Möglichkeit einer defekten (fehlerhaftes Abspeichern, aber funktionstüchtig) Speicherkarte, sollte man durchaus in Betracht ziehen.




Silke1975 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber ist es nicht so, dass wenn die Speicherkarte kaputt ist, die Daten auch nicht mehr vorhanden sind?
> 
> (kaputte Airlines fliegen auch nicht)


----------



## Silke1975 (3. März 2011)

Aha, danke für die ausführliche Antwort.


----------

